

Best Ways to Use Instagram to Promote your Products – 8 things to implement now - zoesummers
http://www.reddit.com/r/SocialMediaMarketing/comments/2gydc1/best_ways_to_use_instagram_to_promote_your/

======
gladiroz
doing 2 of them....so there's a lot of room for improvement :)

------
mommynow
amazing ideas, will definitely try them out!

